# NL week 5



## vitocorleone (Oct 13, 2006)

... this is a shot of a northern lights plant......it's at week 5....

these plants have been through a lot..  as i've been learning about this grow thing.... i mean they've been through every kind of abuse imaginable...

this shot here is about 3 days after a transplant from hydroton to soil.... its doing a lot better now....


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 13, 2006)

heheh........:>


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 14, 2006)

*Your lady looks great vito. One thing about MJ it can take a beating and still come back.  *


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 14, 2006)

hey thanks tbG....


Did you ever know that you're my hero
And everything I'd like to be


ok... a short list of things this plant has been through:

over-fertilized... like so many people [i hope :<>] when i first got my nutrients i wanted to try them all out...... and i was baked when i was watering them so... lesson learned.. :> 


baked to the brink of destruction..... 
so i started some plants before i got the ac in.....and these plants were baked so hard they were just wilted leaves hanging on a stick.... i thought i would be able to set this up really fast.... in my mind it was like baking a cake.... 1 part ventilation... 1 part lights....etc.... but there are so many things to consider...and it's a lot more work than i thought it would be....


transplanted....
i transplanted them while they were at week 5 of flower....hm....someone needs to get back to me on that but i think it might've been a bad thing....
being frackulated all the time and dealing with security stuff.......working on that one.....



misc:

knocked over by cat...neglected..all kinds of other stuff....too many things to go into........but it's time to go wake and bake... :>

all i'm going to say is...i'll do better next time.......i just started some Bubble Gum...........and i've got my HERMO BLUEBERRY FEMS.... and i've got all the strains I just did: green spirit, bb, nl, ww, and PPP....


----------

